# Bunny proofing Christmas trees - how do *you* do it?



## Blue eyes (Nov 29, 2014)

With Christmas season upon us, I was curious to see how those of you with free range bunnies handle the Christmas tree.

We have had ours blocked off with barricades or raised off the floor in the past. The trick is keeping those cords out of reach and the branches off limits. Some of our solutions haven't been too aesthetic!:sigh:

We're in a new place this year, so we are still figuring things out. 

*So let's see some photos of how you bunny-proof your Christmas trees.*inkbouce:


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 30, 2014)

This is what we tried a few years back....

but as you can see in 2nd photo, it didn't work out as expected!


----------



## Channahs (Dec 2, 2014)

Hahaha!!! So funny! This will be our first Christmas with a free range bunny. It should be interesting. Probably we'll have to put the presents up high.


----------



## SimplyBritt (Dec 12, 2014)

This is how I "rabbit proofed" my Christmas tree. I already live in a tiny apartment with my boyfriend, my daughter plus our two buns. We wasn't going to get a tree because we didn't think we had the room or that we could keep our rabbits safe from the tree. It's on top on our side table for two reasons. First it's a live tree. Any needles that do happen to fall go onto the table. I'm deathly afraid of anything that could potentially upset their stomachs since my horrible experience with my little Belle getting into some spilled coconut oil. I thought she was going to die it was so bad. And two so they don't destroy it. Normally that's the one table they are allowed to get onto (because keeping them off is IMPOSSIBLE!) but I've gotten lucky and they haven't paid any attention to it. Minus they lights. They stare at them sometimes when the lights are on.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2014)

we used a playpen to fence it off in the past. Now we have it on a table to protect my train set.


----------



## Apebull (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's our tree. As you can see we put up a little fence around it. Twigs is wonderful because he will not hop over this fence which he could since it's only like a foot tall lol. Sorry its sideways


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 12, 2014)

^^ how fortunate that Twigs does not hop over such a low fence. That looks nice!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 12, 2014)

Here's what we ended up doing this year...

It actually plugs in on top of the shelf unit behind the tree. The lower part of the tree is just high enough to be too much of a reach to do any cord chewing. (Though the lower ornaments get nose-bumped.


----------

